
JavaScript Face Detection and Recognition Libraries 2020 - truly_furqan
https://www.edopedia.com/blog/javascript-face-detection-and-recognition-libraries/
======
ssss11
I don’t know what a zoomer is or whether I’m woke, but there’s real cause for
concern here because bad actors use new tools to do new bad things.

Our human rights laws do not keep up with technology and governments dont give
a shit.

~~~
ssss11
That was meant to be a reply to 463yeuddjje!

------
463yeuddjje
I'm extremely excited for the future of facial recognition despite all the
dystopan memes from the woke crowd. Right now cell phone design is going crazy
but I think by the time Zoomers are retiring the real end-game is going to be
lightweight AR headsets made possible by migrating most of the hardware to a
mainframe that gets the information it needs about the user from recognition
technologies rather than tech built into the headset itself.

